# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  بازی مارپله

## fatima_b

:گریه: سلام استاد م به من گفته بازی مارپله رو با ++C بنویسم بلد نیستم وقتم ندارم کی بلده به من کمک کنه؟

----------


## BraveMind

سلام
اگه با سی شارپ بخوای بنویسی من می تونم کمکت کنم چون یه بار این بازی رو نوشتم 
1-اول بایذ بردش رو بکشی 
2-یه سری پله برا بالا رفتن که این رو می تونی با جمع کردن مختصات فعلی با اعداد ی که مد نظرت هست انجام بدی
3- منطق بازیت رو هم باید کنترل کنی
ببینم می تونم سرسش رو پیدا کنم اگه بتونم بهتون میدم
ولی ایکاش خودتون مینوشتین فقط یکم کم خوابی می خواد
(هنگام ساخت ویندوز 3.1 برنامه نویساش حتی وقت حمام رفتن هم نداشتن)

----------


## kh1387

سلام
اگه امکان داره منو برای طراحی این بازی با #C راهنمایی کنید
ممنونم

----------


## BraveMind

میتونم راهنماییتون کنم 
1-قدم اول رو انجام بدید
یعنی با استفاده از یک شی گرافیکی که حتما میتونی توی #c پیداش کنی یک صفحه مربعی بصورت کاشی های سبز و زرد بساز اینو انجام بده برا امشب فردا نتیجش رو بهم بگو

----------


## kh1387

مثلا با Panel  یا Div?
اگه امکان داره بیشتر راهنمایی کنید ممنونم
راستی یه سؤال دیگه من ویندوزم رو عوض کردم و بعد ازینکه ویندوز جدید رو نصب کردم قبل از نصب نرم افزار دیگه ای اول Visual Stdio.net رو نصب کردم و الان وقتی می خوام برنامه ویندوز اپلیکیشن رو باز کنم ارور زیر رو میده:
Error:
The file name, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect.
 (Exception from  HRESULT: 0X8007007B)
اگه امکان داره منو راهنمایی کنید.
خیلی خیلی ممنونم از لطفتون

----------


## BraveMind

ببخشید من این ارور رو تا حالا ندیدم
سعی میکنم اون بازی رو که نوشتم پیدا کنم براتون بفرستم

----------


## kh1387

سلام دوست عزیزم
مرسی از لطفتان
پس من منتظرم...

----------


## Malakootee

سلام
چی شد دوستان؟!
لطف کنین بگین. بدجور لازم دارم :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :گریه:

----------


## vcldeveloper

دوستانی که کمک می کنند، دقت داشته باشند که کمکشان در سایت فقط در حد پرسش و پاسخ و رفع مشکلات فنی باشد، اگر کسی برای رفاه حال دانشجویان عزیز، سورس کامل و آماده این برنامه را اینجا قرار دهد، هم تاپیک حذف میشه، هم کاربری که سورس کامل را قرار داده جریمه میشه. همونطور که حتما اطلاع دارید، حل پروژه ها و تمارین دانشجویی در این سایت ممنوع است، و دانشجو خود باید تمارین خود را حل کند. اگر مشکلی در بخشی از برنامه داشت، میتونه مطرح کنه، ولی تقاضای سورس کامل نباید بکنه؛ بهتره بگیم اینجا مفت خوری نداریم!

با تشکر

----------


## Malakootee

این همه سورس ریخته تو سایت گیر دادین به ما؟!!

بهتره بگیم اینجا مفت خوری نداریم!  میخواین شماره حساب لطف کنین پول بریزیم به حسابتون قربان. این حرفتون که ممنوع تر بود. هم خارج از ادب بود هم توهین هم درخواست پول

----------


## Malakootee

اون تاپیک که مال دلفی بود رو چرا بسیتن؟!!
اونجا واسه دلفی هست اینج واسه سی. هر کدوم جای خودشه. حالا اگه بیام اینجا واسه دلفی درخواست بدیم باز هزارتا حرف در میاد

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اون تاپیک که مال دلفی بود رو چرا بسیتن؟!!
> اونجا واسه دلفی هست اینج واسه سی. هر کدوم جای خودشه. حالا اگه بیام اینجا واسه دلفی درخواست بدیم باز هزارتا حرف در میاد


 چون در این سایت Cross-posting ممنوع هست. از طرفی، تاپیک به این بخش مربوط تر هست تا به بخش دلفی دات نت.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بهتره بگیم اینجا مفت خوری نداریم! میخواین شماره حساب لطف کنین پول بریزیم به حسابتون قربان. این حرفتون که ممنوع تر بود. هم خارج از ادب بود هم توهین هم درخواست پول


اگر می خواستیم از کسی تقاضای پول کنیم، از اونهایی که هر روز از مطالب سایت بطور مجانی برای پیش برد پروژه های تجاری شان استفاده می کنند، تقاضا می کردیم، نه از دانشجویانی که یک ترم را در خواب به سر بردند و آخر ترم از ترس افتادن درس دنبال سورس آماده پروژه های دانشجویی می گردند. این مملکت به اندازه کافی مهندس بی مصرف و کار نابلد داره، ما دوست نداریم در تولید همچین مهندسینی دست اندرکار باشیم. برای این منظور هم همینقدر از دستمون بر میاد که اجازه ندیم در این سایت که کنترلش را داریم، دانشجویی درخواست حل پروژه های دانشجویی خود را بکند. اگر کسی ناراحت هست، میتونه این سوال را در انجمن های دیگه بپرسه، شاید کاربران و مدیران آن انجمن ها مشتاق کمک به همچین دانشجویانی باشند.
البته شما در تفسیر نوشته فوق آزادی و برای من فرق نمیکنه که چه برداشتی ازش داشته باشی. اگر هم فکر می کنی بی عدالتی در حقت رخ داده، یا کسی در این سایت از طلب پول کرده، میتونی با مدیر کل سایت، آقای کرامتی (DelphiAssistant) تماس بگیری و موارد خلاف قوانین را به ایشان اعلام کنی تا با مدیر خاطی برخورد بشه.

موفق باشی

----------


## Malakootee

> چون در این سایت Cross-posting ممنوع هست. از طرفی، تاپیک به این بخش مربوط تر هست تا به بخش دلفی دات نت.


اصلا موضوع Cross-posting نیست. اینا دو تا مقوله* جدا* از هم بودن. اصلا دلفی دات نت به C چه ربطی داره؟!  اگه من اینجا بنویسم توی دلفی دات نت من رو راهنمایی کنین اولین نفری که گیر میده خوده شمایی
الانم بجای اینکه کسی جوابی بده و کاری پیش بره همش توهین داره میشه. متاسفم براتون.
در ضمن بهتره بدونین یکی از بهترین دانشجویای دانشگاه هستم. فقط تجربه کمی دارم توی برنامه ی دلفی (تقریبا 4 ماه که توی همین مورد هم رودست ندارم بین دانشجوها) که خودم دارم اعتراف میکنم ، دلیلی نداره بیاین بگین بی سوادی و توهین های دیگه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> دلیلی نداره بیاین بگین بی سوادی و توهین های دیگه.


بحث بی سوادی نیست. همونطور که قبلا هم به شما گفتم، شما می تونید پروژه خود و مشکلاتی که در پیاده سازی یا طراحی آن دارید به بخش های کوچکتری تقسیم کنید و درباره هر کدام سوال بپرسید، مثلا بجای اینکه دنبال سورس بازی مار پله بگردید، می تونید بپرسید که چطور میشه یک جدول رسم کرد، یا چطور میشه یک یک لیست دو پیوندی تعریف کرد، و... این نوع سوالات یعنی شما دارید روی مسئله فکر می کنید و در حین انجام کار به مشکلاتی برخوردید و میخواید کسی در آن زمینه های خاص شما را راهنمایی کند تا آن مشکل را خودتان پشت سر بزارید. ولی وقتی یکی میاد میگه در زمینه نوشتن بازی مار پله مشکل داره، یعنی اصلا حوصله فکر کردن روی مسئله را هم نداشته، یک راست اومده اینجا که از اول تا آخر کار را فرد دیگری برایش انجام بده!

شما اگر کارتان خوب هست، کار را شروع کنید و هر جا برای شما قابل فهم نبود یا نمی دانید که یک مورد خاص در یک زبان خاص به چه شکلی تعریف یا پیاده سازی می شود، اول جستجو کنید که سوالتان تکراری نباشد، اگر تکراری نبود، سوال را در بخش مربوطه بپرسید؛ مثلا اینکه لیست دو پیوندی اصلا چی هست، به بخش الگوریتم ها مربوط میشه، ولی اینکه در دلفی چطور میشه یک لیست دو پیوندی تعریف کرد، به بخش دلفی مربوط میشه.

----------


## Malakootee

متشکرم
فکر کنم تاپیک مربوط به دلفی رو خودتون پاک فرمودین جناب مهندس کشاورز

----------


## milad.karimi

سلام به همگی دوستان
من می خوام یک بازی مارپاه تو #C بنویسم که تحت شبکه باشه،یعنی یک Server و یک Client داشته باشه.کسی هست کمکم کنمه،ممنون میشم خیلی فوریه.   :متفکر:

----------


## hamid_shoja

برنامه رو مي تونيد از لينک زير دانلود کنيد 
http://pasak.org/showproduct.php?id=155

----------


## araz1367

سلام دوستان من قراره بازی مارپله رو تو محیط کنسول C#‎بنویسم نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم اگه میشه دوستان ی راهنمایی بکنید

----------


## amin1softco

محیط کنسول یک آرایه از کارکتر هاست که در کنار هم قرار گرفتند فک کنم 20 در 80 باشه شما باید برای بدنه مارها یک کارکتر اسکی مثل # و برای بازیکن * را در نظر بگیری و هر بار صفحه نمایش را پاک کنی و دوباره صفحه را ترسیم کنی برای اینکار از تابع sleep  و  تابعی که کرسر ماوس را در مکان مورد نظر قرار میده 
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...vs.110%29.aspx

استفاده کنید و بازیتونو بنویسید دیگخ  :تشویق:

----------


## araz1367

خیلی ممنون یکی هم من میخام بعضی از خونه های مثلا ارایه10*10 رنگ بزنم ک خونه تله س  از چ کدی استفاده کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## araz1367

دوستان من چجوری میتونم خونه های ارایه   رو ب صورت مارپیچ نشون بدم اگه بگین ممنون میشم

----------


## amin1softco

http://www.dotnetperls.com/console-color
...................
...................
.....O............. 
.....#.............
.....#.............
......#>............
...................
...................

----------


## amirali0079

تو یوتیوب سرچ کن آموزشش حتما هست اگه هم C++‎ نبود بقیه زبان هارو سرچ کن الگوریتم دستت بیاد

----------

